# My Oklahoma Joe Longhorn BLOG



## davidski (Mar 6, 2016)

So i figured I would need a place to log and share all the mods and things i am doing with my OKJLH.

My gallery is here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/a/283259/my-oklahoma-joe-longhorn-w-mods/













20160306_114138.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016


















20160326_152203.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016
__ 1






Upcoming Mods

install 2 lower thermometers by handle
install lavarock gasket on main chamber and firebox
install handles on new rack system
Mods Completed:

weld 4 C-Chan brackets inside chambler
weld two 36" wide expanded metal to angle steel frame to create pull out shelves. Double Decker. 
RTV sealed the joint between the firebox and main chamber
built fire basket with a 2x2 expanded steel sheet from HD
installed bbqsmokermods.com tuning plates
installed bbqsmokermods.com latches
installed stainless steal food prep area ($30 at ikea, $5 in screws and hardware)
3" elbow inside of smoke stack


----------



## davidski (Mar 6, 2016)

Heres the tuning plates. very sexy.
http://www.bbqsmokermods.com/product-p/ok-hor-tune-lh.htm













20160306_113745.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016


----------



## davidski (Mar 6, 2016)

Here are the latches
http://www.bbqsmokermods.com/product-p/fm-201-b.htm













20160306_114210.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016


















20160306_113858.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016


















20160306_113832.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016


----------



## davidski (Mar 6, 2016)

Ikea makes 2 stainless steel shelves. 1 doesnt fit, i tried. the other has another 8" of space that the original shelf did not. 
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20031289/













20160306_114112.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016





 













20160306_114138.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_0586.JPG



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016






the damn shelf is hallow... so this is what i did to keep everything locked in until i can buy some spring loaded screws. 













IMG_0588.JPG



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_0587.JPG



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_0589.JPG



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_0590.JPG



__ davidski
__ Mar 6, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2016)

VERY, VERY NICE!!








Al


----------



## link (Mar 7, 2016)

Great Mods. Love the idea of the stainless shelf. I may have to do this to mine as well.


----------



## davidski (Mar 7, 2016)

I am not done with the shelf yet.. i think i am going to reinforce the existing holes with 9/16 screw anchors, this shelf is just hallow and the bottom of it is some poly wood/plastic hard surface.


----------



## davidski (Mar 29, 2016)

Easter Update!

Got the iron cut, welded, and installed! HERE ARE THE PICS!

So for 2 shelve system, this is all the angle iron, hallow bar and c-chan youll need. 

*IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN MEASURMENTS, REPLY HERE, I WILL POST ALL THE NUMBERS. *













20160313_144506.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016






here are the 2 pieces of expanded metal. 












20160313_144513.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016






heres everything laid out. 













20160313_151713.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160313_135545.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016






Here is the hallow iron i will use to support the middle of the shelf. 













20160313_135602.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160313_151713.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160313_135639.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160313_140242.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160313_140242.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160313_180237.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


----------



## davidski (Mar 29, 2016)

I sent the metal to my friends shop where he tack welded them there. 

I then had a mobile welder come out and tack the chan into the chamber. 












20160313_135427.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160313_135438.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160313_135455.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160313_135524.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160326_145043.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160326_145056.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016






BE AWARE:
welding will melt the paint on the back of the smoker. We will have to address this later. 













20160326_145112.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160326_145118.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016






Heres the finished product! 













20160326_151209.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160326_152157.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016


















20160326_152203.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016






NOTE: the 3" elbow mod no long works, we i will have to figure something else out. 

NEXT!  Handles?  Seasoning, Chem Burnoff, first fire.


----------



## keitha (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## davidski (Mar 29, 2016)

thanks!


----------



## rotanrorau (Apr 1, 2016)

Would like the measurements for the shelves if possible.


----------



## davidski (Apr 4, 2016)

Here you go!

These are the numbers before and after i cut the 45s with the grinder. 

May i suggest going to a metal fab supply,  this metal ran me about 90$, where the fab store by my house was around 45$

If you want to save money, do angle iron instead of C-Channel, and weld a 2nd piece of angle upside down (making it a C-chan).













900x900px-LL-47b9604f_20160313_144506.png



__ davidski
__ Apr 4, 2016


----------



## davidski (Apr 11, 2016)

rotanrorau said:


> Would like the measurements for the shelves if possible.


Hey, did you see the measurements above?


----------



## davidski (Apr 11, 2016)

Ive been asked to provide URLs to where i got the tuner and latches. URLs are by the pictures.


----------



## angioman (Feb 4, 2017)

Awesome. Just got mine here in Hawaii. Will do some of the mods you did. Especially like the double shelf. I'll plan on welding something so my shelves don't fall out at full pull out.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 4, 2017)

Don't weld it, Angio.  You're going to have cooks on the bottom rack where you need the extra height for what's on bottom and you need the top rack out.  Peg it somehow so that it stops, yet you can still get the shelf out if need be.


----------

